# Wrist shot of Glycine Airman Special I?



## MC36 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello, New to this forum, love the Glycine time pieces. I am curious about the Airman Special I (46mm Blue face). I was wondering if anyone had a wrist shot of it? 46mm seems big, love the watch. I have seen several post about the Airman Special II but not the I, curious why?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought I saw a Special 1 for sale somewhere, but I can't seem to find it now. I'll post later for you if I see it.
If you like the degrade (blue-black) dial, and the 46mm size, you could always get a currently produced Airman 17...It's a remarkably similar watch to the Special...


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are few wirst Pict of my Airman Special I



Another one with a yellow Rubber band



And here are some sisters ;-)


Special 1960 (AS-1701) - Airman 8 - Airman Special I

* Few comments ,*

The Airman Special I is a "purist" 24h00 when the 46 is "just" a 12h00 
The Airman Special I is a limited version (only 200 and mine is *91) 
And if you look carrefully you will notice some difference beetwen the Special and the 46 with the Numbers on the Dial (specially the 3 and the 7) and we had a nice tread about those differences...

Cheers 
Jerome


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I also believe the Special 1 has a domed sapphire crystal while the Airman 17 is flat. 
The Airman 17 can be had either 12/GMT or purist 24 hour.


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

yes indeed ;-)


----------



## MC36 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dennis Smith said:


> I also believe the Special 1 has a domed sapphire crystal while the Airman 17 is flat.
> The Airman 17 can be had either 12/GMT or purist 24 hour.


Thank you for the information and the wrist shots!:-! I really like this watch and have found one that I am going to pull the trigger on very soon. (Jerome the yellow band might have sold me, very sharp combination- would like to know a good source for bands as well, Zulu, etc.).

Being new to the mechnical/technical appreciation of these time pieces my vocabulary is short in some places. Can you explain the above comment fruther, what do you mean by 12/GMT or purist 24 hour?

Thank you in advance,:thanks


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

The vintage/traditional Glycine Airman is a purist 24 hour watch, meaning the dial is in 24 and the hour hand only goes around the dial once per day. We have a "24 Hour" watch forum here at WUS that I moderate...dedicated to this "purist style of watch (including the 24 hour Airman models). It takes a little getting used to, reading time in 24 hour mode, but once you get used to it, nothing else seems "right" 
Here's a pic comparing the AeroCompax ("Purist" 24 hour chrono) and GMT Master II...










Many second timezone watches, like the famous Rolex GMT Master, are built differently. They have the standard 12 hour dial and 12 hour hand, but they have an extra 24 hour hand and 24 hour reference (like a 24 hour bezel or 24 hour ring on the dial...or both). These watches are typically called "GMT" watches, or "12/GMT". The advantage here is that normal timekeeping is in standard 12-hour AM/PM, with the second timezone in 24 hour mode....so you don't need to get used to a new way of telling time.

Now the confusing part ;-) ....Some Glycine Airman are only available in purist 24 hour versions, and some are available as purist OR 12/GMT...your choice...but you need to know what you're getting and make the right choice. The only visual difference between a modern Airman purist and a 12/GMT is the extra red hand (the purist has second, minute and 24 hour hands, while the 12/GMT has second, minute, 12 hour, and 24 [red] hour hands).
You'll see the extra hand (thin, white with a red tip) in my pic of the Airman 17 above (in my first response to your post)..indicating it is a 12/GMT model.

In Jerome's post above, in his group shot of three Airmans, the one in the middle is a 12/GMT while the flankers are "purists".

Clear as mud?

Here's my "purist" 42mm Airman Special II...slightly different than many 24 hour watches in that noon is at the top of the dial and midnight on the bottom (an orientation I prefer)...


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

The very interresting with the Glycine Airman 8 (and the other Airman with an extra red hand) is that in fact you can have 3 time zone...

If you look at my post with the 3 Airman ; look at the one in the middle and you can read :

1- 12h24 with the normal hands
2 - 06h24 with the Red hand (on the 24h index on the Dial)
3 - 00h24 with the Red hand if you project it toward the 24 h index on the Bezel

I do not know lot of watch giving 3 time zone at the same time on an automatic watch ....:-d

MC36 : Here is where I found my yellow rubber band (I also puchase to the same guy one Orange, one Red. Those arrived in 6 days for 10£ each ...) http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300191530033&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## MC36 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dennis/Jerome,

Thank you for the solid education, very clear and it has opened my eyes to a new world within horology. I purchase the Airman Special I because your insight and this will be something totally new in my collection that will be different for me. I do think that will take some getting use to tell time with it but will be joy in the process. 

The information and time is much appreciated!

Michael:thanks


----------



## MC36 (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what the Airman Special I retailed for new at the ADs? Just curious. I purchased mine used and I need to get a value on it for insurance purposes. No AD in my area knows anything about them and they are having a hard time with giving it a value.

Thanks


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought mine here on WU in excellent condition (almost new) in original box with paper + 2 straps to someone who became a friend (thanks Rich :-!) I paid it 1000 $ and it was a very good price. This watch is a limited edition of 200 pieces. Richard paid it 2984$ last year

A similar watch : the Airman 17 (not same movement ETA A07.171- same size 46 mm - same box...) is retail new @ around 4000 us$ you can check here

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Glycine-Air...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

An other is the Airman 18 (same movement ETA 2893 - not same size 38mm - same box...) is retail new @ around 2600 us$ you can check here

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Glycine-Air...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

So you now have a good idea of the price of your Special I ... by the way .. post some picts of yours ...

Cheers
Jerome
​


----------

